# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Εξωτερική κλούβα πτήσης για zebra finches

## CaptainChoco

Εδώ και λίγους μήνες μου είχε καρφωθεί στο μυαλό η ιδέα για μια κλούβα πτήσης για τα ζεμπράκια μου. Κάτι η επιθυμία μου να τους προσφέρω όσο περισσότερο χώρο μπορώ, κάτι που ήθελα και άλλα μικρούλια και δεν υπήρχε χώρος μέσα στο σπίτι, κάτι και το πείσμα μου  :: , έφτασα στο σήμερα που την επιθυμία μου την πραγματοποίησα. 

Πριν σας την παρουσιάσω, οφείλω να ευχαριστήσω κάποια άτομα και μέσα από το forum και εκτός. 

Το Δημήτρη (jk21), γιατί με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ με τις εκατοντάδες απορίες μου για τα υλικά που έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω κλπ

Το Στέλιο (ninos), γιατί από αυτόν πήρα την ιδέα αν και η δική μου κλούβα δεν φτάνει ούτε στο μικρό της δαχτυλάκι την κατασκευή που είχε κάνει εκείνος  ::  (Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion) 

Το Μάριο (Μάριος1), που έκατσε να μου φτιάξει σχέδια και συζητούσαμε αρκετά συχνά διάφορες λεπτομέρειες όσο προχωρούσε η κατασκευή.

Επίσης ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ τον άντρα της αδερφής μου που ήρθε και ξαναήρθε στο σπίτι για να με βοηθήσει με το στήσιμο του dexion και το κουνελόσυρμα και φυσικά το Γιώργο, που ξέρω ότι τον πρήζω παρόλα αυτά έρχεται κάθε φορά έξω να με βοηθήσει και τρώει τα χέρια του στα σύρματα  :Love0020: 


Και τώρα η κατασκευή!

Η κατασκευή αποτελείται από ένα τριώροφο dexion το οποίο σχηματίζει τρεις ξεχωριστές κλούβες πτήσης μήκος 1,21m, πλάτος 61cm και τα ύψη διαφέρουν λίγο και δεν τα θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή, φαίνονται από τη φωτογραφία  :: 



αφού στήθηκε το dexion, σειρά είχε το κουνελόσυρμα πιασμένο με βίδες και ροδέλες και τεντωμένο με πολλά....πολλά.....πολλά δεματικά καλωδίων (tire ups)



στη συνέχεια κάναμε τις πόρτες στη πάνω κλούβα που θα έμπαιναν τα ζεμπράκια απλά κόβοντας το σύρμα σε εκείνο το σημείο και φτιάχνοντας με ένα αντίστοιχο κομμάτι μια πόρτα (αν θέλετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες, στις επόμενες που θα φτιαχτούν για τις κάτω κλούβες θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες!) 







Τα μαύρα είναι πλαστικό από αυτό που βάζουμε συρταρωτό στις αφίσες (κάπου το είχε πει ο Δημήτρης εδώ στο φόρουμ και το βρήκα καλή ιδέα) για να μην γρατζουνάνε τα κομματάκια σύρμα που εξείχαν από το κόψιμο



στη συνέχεια μπήκε γύρω γύρω προστατευτικό πλέγμα μεταλλικό 

 



και αργότερα θα μπει και νάυλον για το κρύο.

3 πατήθρες ξύλινες χορηγία του Ανδρέα (amastro) που επίσης ευχαριστώ!, δοχεία φαγητού, νερό, σουπιοκόκκαλο και η κλούβα είναι έτοιμη!!!

Κόστος κατασκευής (δεν θα έβαζα, αλλά λογικά ίσως κάποιοι να θέλετε λεπτομέρειες οπότε το προσθέτω):

Dexion (4 ράφια 1,22χ0,61, 4 γωνίες, 8 πέλματα, 8 κομβοελάσματα) 90 ευρώ περίπου (ίσως να ήταν ακριβό, τα ράφια ήταν τα ακριβότερα καθώς ήταν μεγάλα, 15 ευρώ το ένα)

Κουνελόσυρμα 50 ευρώ (περίπου πάντα, δεν τα θυμάμαι ακριβώς  :Big Grin:  )

Μεταλλικό πλέγμα 5 ευρώ το 1χ3m και χρειάστηκα 2 τέτοια κομμάτια

Βίδες/ δεματικά κλπ, δεν τα μέτραγα έπαιρνα μέχρι να μην χρειάζομαι άλλα  :: 

Συνολικό κόστος 150 ευρώ περίπου.

Σήμερα μετακίνησα και τα μικρά μου μέσα, την ψυχή μου έβγαλαν για να μπουν γιατί δεν περνούσε το ένα από τη πόρτα αν δεν περνούσε και το άλλο μαζί  :Mad0163: . 

Στην αρχή ένα σοκ το έπαθαν καθώς δεν είχαν ξαναβρεθεί σε τόσο μεγάλο χώρο, σιγά σιγά όμως τα είδα και συνήθισαν και έκαναν κάτι αεροπλανικά (φωτογραφικό υλικό αύριο γιατί μέχρι να συνηθίσουν λίγο είχε σκοτεινιάσει πια).

----------


## wild15

Απιθανη κατασκευη!!!Μπραβο κωνσταντινα!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφη η κατασκευή Κωνσταντίνα ! Έκανες τρομερή δουλειά !!!
Θα την καταχαρούν ... Χαίρομαι να βλέπω άνεση στα κλουβιά μας !!!
Μπράβοο ...

Την περιμένουμε και γεμάτη !! :Happy0065:

----------


## VasilisM

Ωραια κατασκευη!!!!! Θα μπορουσες να βαλεις τις μπροστινες δοκους αλλιως για να μην εχεις προβλημα με το συρταρι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χμμ ναι κατάλαβα τι λες! Προς το παρόν με το συρτάρι που έχω βάλει, μιας και τα πουλιά είναι ήδη μέσα δεν έχω πρόβλημα στο να το βάλω και να το βγάλω! Αν παρουσιαστεί κάπως θα το μανατζάρω να μπαίνει κανονικά και αυτό!  ::  

Ότι παρατηρήσεις έχετε παιδιά τις λέτε!!!

----------


## angelfarm

Κωνσταντινουλα πολυ αξιολογη προσπαθεια .μπραβο !!!
γιατι εκανες τρεις.οροφους για.δυο ζεμπρακια?

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Κωνσταντινουλα πολυ αξιολογη προσπαθεια .μπραβο !!!
> γιατι εκανες τρεις.οροφους για.δυο ζεμπρακια?


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! 

Γιατί δεν θα μείνουμε στα 2 ζεμπράκια! Αυτά θα μπουν για αναπαραγωγή και υπάρχουν και άλλα πουλάκια που θα μπουν εκεί  :winky:  Απλά το έφτιαξα όλο μαζί να είναι έτοιμο!

----------


## blackmailer

πολύ καλή η κατασκευή, φυσικά θέλουμε έξτρα φώτος και κυρίως θα ήθελα προσωπικά λίγο έμφαση στα συρτάρια να δω πως είναι φτιαγμένα, πως μπαίνουν κτλ...
όσον αφορά την απορία του/της angelfarm απο πάνω, προφανώς είναι κλούβα η οποία θα μπορέσει να φιλοξενήσει τόσο τα 2 αυτά ζεμπράκια όσο και τους μελλοντικούς απογόνους και προφανώς του χρόνου σε κάθε όροφο ένα ζευγάρι ζεμπράκια χωριστά ή κάτι παρόμοιο! όταν κάνεις μια κατασκευή δεν στοχεύεις απλά στο παρόν αλλά φροντίζεις να σε καλύπτει και για τα επόμενα χρόνια!

----------


## mitsman

δεν βλεπω τους πατους?!?!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα σας τους δείξω και τους πάτους καλέ ανυπόμονοι άνθρωποι! 

Προς το παρόν έχω κάνει ένα παζλ από συρτάρια από άλλα κλουβιά που δεν χρησιμοποιώ και βολεύτηκε μια χαρά! Αλλά  έχει πάρει το μάτι μου και κανονικούς πάτους που πωλούνται ξεχωριστά και μάλλον θα πάρω τέτοιους!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εξαίσια δουλειά πραγματικά, εσύ έχεις ρίξει πολύ διάβασμα εδώ...  ::   Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που σε βοήθησαν!!  :Love0030: 
Σίγουρα τα ζεμπράκια θα το καταευχαριστηθούν!!!
Θέλουμε λεπτομερές ρεπορτάζ!!!  :: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: Όντως, και να μας βάλεις και τους πάτους... δε φαίνονται στις φωτό!!  ::

----------


## blackmailer

> Εξαίσια δουλειά πραγματικά, εσύ έχεις ρίξει πολύ διάβασμα εδώ...   Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά που σε βοήθησαν!! 
> Σίγουρα τα ζεμπράκια θα το καταευχαριστηθούν!!!
> Θέλουμε λεπτομερές ρεπορτάζ!!!


πες και για τους πάτους που δεν φαίνονται στις φώτος!!! χαχαχα  :rollhappy:

----------


## jk21

Κωνσταντινα καλοριζικο ! να γεμισει πουλακια και να πετουνε χαρουμενα 

Δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχαμε συζητησει και για τους πατους ,αλλα θα βρεις πιστευω υγροσυλλεκτες αλουμινιου που βαζουν κατω απο το νεροχυτη .Κατι σαν να θυμαμαι που σου λεγα για καποιο πολυκαταστημα ,αλλα πρεπει να βρεις να ταιριαζουν σε διαστασεις με τα ραφια που εχεις παρει .Εκτος αν κανεις καμμια πατεντα .Υπαρχουν παντως μερικες διαστασεις και οχι μια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εσύ λες δεν είχαμε συζητήσει για πάτους; Χα χα χα!  :: 

Το ψάχνω τώρα πάλι γιατί τότε δεν θυμόσουν πως λέγονται (υδροσυλλέκτες) οπότε δεν μπορούσα να το αναζητήσω κιόλας!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

κοιτα και υ*γ*ροσυλλεκτες κυριως και πατοι αλουμινιου νεροχυτη 

παντως μελος μας το ειχε ψαξει αρκετα (ξεχναω ποιος ) και αν δει το θεμα ,σιγουρα θα σου πει

----------


## mitsman

το κλουβακι μεταφορας που εχω φτιαξει εχω βαλει αυτον τον πατο αλουμινιου

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από όσο ψάχνω έχουν σταθερό βάθος τα 54-55cm και εμένα είναι 61. Τι μπορώ να κάνω για αυτά τα 10cm;

----------


## jk21

μονο αν οτιδηποτε σωστο και ολοκληρωμενο ειναι ανεφικτο 

πατεντα βαζοντας στην πισω πλευρα σαν προσθετο (αν βγαινει συρομενο πλαγιως αλλιως μπροστα )
φαρδυ καναλι καλωδιου χωρις το καπακι  ή με καποιο τροπο να τα ενωσεις 

Αλλιως κατασκευη με λεπτη λαμαρινα ολου του πατου ,αλλα κοστιζει

----------


## vasilis.a

ωραια η κατασκευη σου/ευγε σε οσους βοηθησαν και σε σενα που παρεχεις μεγαλους χωρους στα πουλακια.πριν λιγες μερες εκανα και γω (αλλη)μια κλουβα με ντεξιον.το πιο ευκολο και οικονομικο πιστευω ειναι λεπτη(η λεπτοτερη) λαμαρινα γαλβανιζε.το 1.5 τετραγωνικο το πηρα 8 ευρω.απλα εκει που θα το παρεις θα τους πεις να στο κοψουν στις διαστασεις που θελεις για καθε πατο,υπολογιζοντας σε ολες τις πλευρες το ποσο υψος θελεις να εχει.αν δεν υπαρχει τροπος να στο γυρισει εκει που θα το παρεις,μπορεις ευκολα να το κανεις εσυ με μια πενσα.δεν θα ειναι τελειο αισθητικα αλλα δεν ειναι και μεγαλο θεμα νομιζω.

----------


## xrisam

AAAA :eek:  :eek:  :eek: !!!!!Kαλη μου Κωνσταντίνα μπράβο!!!!

Καλέ τι κατασκεύη κάνατε.....εγω νόμιζα θα έκανες τίποτα μικρότερο!!!

Χαμός τώρα το ζεβροζέυγος, ποιος τα πιάνει!!! Χαμός στο ίσιωμα!!!


Μπράβο σε όλους όσους σε βοηθήσανε!!! Και φυσικά μπράβο σε εσένα που δεν σταματας ποτε να θέλεις το καλύτερο για τα πλάσματα που αγαπάς!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Τρομερη κατασκευη!!! Μπραβο κωνσταντινα!!! Συγχαρητηρια!!!  :Happy: 

Μπραβο στους πολυτιμους βοηθους σου!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Destat

Αμααααααν τσάρκες που βλέπω να πηγαίνουν τα ζεβράκιαα!
 Βρε σύ είναι όντως υπέροχα εκεί μέσα, αλλά μιας και το είδα αυτό θέλω να βάλεις καμιά φωτογραφία με τα μουτράκια μέσα!  ::  ή βιντεάκι με τα πεταρίσματα που θα κάνουν

----------


## G.T

παρα πολυ ωραια κλουβα....και μεγαλη...να κανω και γω τωρα την χαζη ερωτηση....διαπιστωση.....το καθαρισμα του πλεγματος αναμεσα στν πατο και την υπολοιπη κατασκευη θα ειναι λιγο ζορι.....η κατι εχασα στν πορεια και δεν το εχω καταλαβει σωστα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα είναι όντως λίγο ζόρι, αλλά έχω φτιάξει ένα "εργαλείο" τελείως γελοίο αλλά την κάνει τη δουλειά του. Θα σας το βγάλω φωτογραφία αύριο να δείτε τι εννοώ!!!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Την περίοδο που η Κωνσταντίνα σκεφτόταν το πώς θα το κάνει και ταυτόχρονα εγώ έκανα τα σχέδια έτσι ώστε να είναι τόσο στατικά όσο και πιο κοντά σε αυτό το αριστούργημα που σκέφτεται είπαμε και για τους πάτους !
Είχα προτείνει το ράφι του dexion να το βάλει από την ανάποδη μεριά ώστε η κοιλότητα του να είναι προς τα πάνω και να δημιουργεί σταθερό πάτο χωρίς να βάλει κάποιο πρόσθετο υλικό . Μετά ανάλογα θα έβαζε χαρτί ή πελλετ ή κάποιο άλλο υπόστρωμα.
Όμως όσο καλή ιδέα και οικονομική ήταν δεν ήταν πρακτικά καλή μιας και θα έπρεπε κάπως να το τραβάει για να παίρνει το υπόστρωμα !

Για το θέμα πάτου μια εναλλακτική είναι τα ταψιά ζαχαροπλαστικής ! Είναι απο αλουμίνιο ! Θα τα βρείς σε μαγαζιά που προμηθεύεσαι από αποθήκη επαγγελματικού εξοπλισμού !
Γενικά ψάξε και για μεγάλους επαγγελματικούς δίσκους (είδη σερβιρίσματος) !!!

Επειδή 61εκ. δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν το μήκος ή το πλάτος της κλούβας πες μας για να τσεκάρω και άλλες λύσεις !
Κωνσταντίνα Καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## tuscani7

Επειδη σκεφτομαι ν αφτιαξω και εγω μια κλουβα προστασιας μου αρεσε πολυ η κατασκευη σου αλλα ακομα περισσοτερο μου αρεσε αυτο που εγραψε Μαριος να βαλεις αναποδα το ραφι .......
Συγνωμη αλλα που δεν στροφαρω σε κατασκευες το γουσταρα ................

----------


## vasilis.a

για καθαρισμα στο πλεγμα του πατου μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις συρματοβουρτσα με χερουλι σαν αυτη.

το να μπει το ραφι αναποδα δεν λεει..δεν καθαριζεται ποτε.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βαγγέλη το να βάλεις ανάποδα το ράφι ήταν πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά πρακτικά δεν θα μπορείς να το τραβήξεις για να καθαριστεί και το ντέξιον ουσιαστικά στηρίζεται στα ράφια, οπότε δεν μπορούν να βγαίνουν! 

Κάτι από αυτά που λένε τα παιδιά για συρτάρι θα χρησιμοποιήσω, θα σας το πω εδώ μόλις το βρω!

Μάριε, η 61εκ διάσταση ήταν το βάθος  :winky: 

Ναι Βασίλη κάτι τέτοιο έχω πάρει!!!

----------


## angelfarm

Χαχαχαχαχαχ.....ολο προβληματα σου βγαζουν τα ατιμα  ::  ::  :: 
πειτε βρε και κανα καλο λογο  ::  ::  :: 

(Προφανως πλακιζω  :: )

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αρχικά ευχαριστώ όλους για τις παρατηρήσεις/ προτάσεις/ ιδέες μιας και η κλούβα δεν έχει τελειώσει, απλά έχει τα βασικά για να είναι κατοικήσιμη από τα πουλάκια μου! 

Η διαρρύθμιση μέσα είναι αρκετά προσωρινή αν και την έχουν βολευτεί, δεν ήθελα να το παραγεμίσω με πατήθρες για να έχουν χώρο και να ενθαρρύνονται να πετούν! 

(πάνω από τη κλούβα γίνεται ένας χαμός, θα καθαριστεί και θα μπουν διάφορα μυρωδικά σε γλάστρες για τα πουλάκια!  :Big Grin: 

Σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία φαίνεται και το παζλ από συρτάρια. Ένας πάτος από 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα, ένας από την 60άρα που ήταν πριν και μπροστά μπροστά λίγο χαρτί κουζίνας που μπορώ να το αλλάζω καθημερινά. Τελείως μπακαλίστικο και προσωρινό, λογικά μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα τους βρω το μόνιμο!  :: 



Επίσης το μεταλλικό πλέγμα καλύπτει όλη τη περίμετρο της κλούβας και έχω ανοίξει "πορτάκια" στα σημεία που είναι οι κανονικές πόρτες 



Καααααι τα πουλάκια!!!!

----------


## vasilis.a

το πρασινο πλεγμα εχει αποσταση απο το κουνελοσυρμα?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι έχει απόσταση!

----------


## tuscani7

Ναι τελικα εχεις δικιο οπως το σκεφτηκα δεν θα χρησιμευει σε τιποτα το ραφι να μπει αναποδα ...το ραφι εινα ραφι.
Κοιτα εμενα μου αρεσει οτι μπορει ο καθενας να φτιαξει και οπως ειπα δεν το εχω και πολυ ..
Αλλα με ολο το θαρρος εαν το εβαζες αναποδα και ακοβες το μπροστα χειλος του ραφιου δεν θα ηταν μια καλη βαση για να βαλεις κατι αλλο συρταροτο για να σε βοηθαει στην αλλαγη του πελλετ , του χαρτιου η ακομα και της αμμου ? 
Απο την αλλη θα μου πεις πως θα δεθει ο υπολοιπος οροφος απο κατω ........χμμμμ .
Δεν ξερω ,δεν εχω εικονα και δεν μου ερχετε κατι τωρα .....
Παντως μου αρεσει και οτι ειπα δεν εχει να κανει με εξυπναδα η ειρωνια απλα μου αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που δημιουργουν και εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα .

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με τόσες ιδέες που μπορείς να πάρεις μέσα από το φόρουμ φτιάχνεις υπέροχα πράγματα. 
Μπράβο στους τεχνίτες και φυσικά σε σένα για την ιδέα.

----------


## Destat

οοοοοο το χλιδάτο ζεύγος σε ταξίδι του μέλιτος στις Μπαχάμες! Μου φαίνεται θα μείνουν για πάντα εκεί ε? 
Πολύ άνεση εκεί μέσα Κωνσταντίνα, 'ηδη τα βλέπω πολύ μικρά και χαρούμενα  ::  Εύγε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Ναι τελικα εχεις δικιο οπως το σκεφτηκα δεν θα χρησιμευει σε τιποτα το ραφι να μπει αναποδα ...το ραφι εινα ραφι.
> Κοιτα εμενα μου αρεσει οτι μπορει ο καθενας να φτιαξει και οπως ειπα δεν το εχω και πολυ ..
> Αλλα με ολο το θαρρος εαν το εβαζες αναποδα και ακοβες το μπροστα χειλος του ραφιου δεν θα ηταν μια καλη βαση για να βαλεις κατι αλλο συρταροτο για να σε βοηθαει στην αλλαγη του πελλετ , του χαρτιου η ακομα και της αμμου ? 
> Απο την αλλη θα μου πεις πως θα δεθει ο υπολοιπος οροφος απο κατω ........χμμμμ .
> Δεν ξερω ,δεν εχω εικονα και δεν μου ερχετε κατι τωρα .....
> Παντως μου αρεσει και οτι ειπα δεν εχει να κανει με εξυπναδα η ειρωνια απλα μου αρεσουν οι ανθρωποι που δημιουργουν και εχουν αυτη την δυνατοτητα .


Βαγγέλη εδώ είμαστε για να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις και κάτι που εγώ δεν το έχω σκεφτεί μπορεί να μου το προτείνει κάποιος άλλος, οπότε δεν παρεξηγούμαι με τίποτα!  :winky:  

Τώρα σε αυτό που είπες για το ράφι ανάποδα και κομμένο, δεν ξέρω αν θα εξυπηρετούσε σε κάτι αφού και πάλι θα χρειαζόμουν κάτι για να βγαίνει και να μπορώ να το καθαρίζω! Άρα είτε σωστά μπει, είτε ανάποδα πάλι δεν χρησιμεύει  ::  Εκτός αν εσύ το εννοείς κάπως αλλιώς και απλά εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω  ::

----------


## tuscani7

Τελικά έχεις δίκιο δεν έχει σημασία.... Σωστά προχωράς..... Όταν θα φτιάξω την δική μου να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα σε αντιγράψω αφού μου άρεσε τόσο πολύ και θα περιμένω την βοήθεια σου αλλά και τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο να με διαφωτίσει.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Eπειδή τώρα το θυμήθηκα στο γράφω. Προσοχή λίγο με τα πλαστικά δεσίματα. Μου έχει τύχει να πάρω και μετά από λίγο καιρό να σπάνε μόνα τους. Ήταν πολύ κακή η ποιότητά τους. 
Να τα τσεκάρεις που και που. Βέβαια ποιότητα από ποιότητα διαφέρει.

----------


## tuscani7

Αληθεια , θα μπορουσαμε μετα το τεντομα που θα κανουμε στο κουνελοσυρμα και το δεσουμε με τα πλαστικα αυτα τα τσερκια για ασφαλεια θα μπορουσαμε απο πανω να το περασουμε με ψιλο το χαλβανιζε συρμα , να το κανουμε οπως ραβουμε , ετσι ωστε μετα να απομακρυνουμε τα πλαστικα εμεις η με τον καιρο απο μονα τους ?
Συγνωμη που γραφω εδω αλλα επειδη ειναι τελεια η κατασκευη , κατα την αποψη μου και ειναι η πιο προσφατη κατασκευη εαν εχω προσεξει καλα και εχει συγκεντρωμενα τα συν απο της υπολοιπες κατασκευες , καλο να ειναι καπου συγκετρωμενα ..... Αποψη μου .

----------


## tuscani7

Εχουμε καθολου καμια εξελιξη ?  :Sad0064: 
Χρωστας πολλα ακομα ....... 
Με τους πατους τι εκανες ?
Να μας δειξεις και το κολπακι με της πορτες.
Αντε γιατι θελω να αντιγραψω ......
Εαν πρωτα ο Θεος την αλλη εβδομαδα ξεκειναω την δικια μου .....

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Αληθεια , θα μπορουσαμε μετα το τεντομα που θα κανουμε στο κουνελοσυρμα και το δεσουμε με τα πλαστικα αυτα τα τσερκια για ασφαλεια θα μπορουσαμε απο πανω να το περασουμε με ψιλο το χαλβανιζε συρμα , να το κανουμε οπως ραβουμε , ετσι ωστε μετα να απομακρυνουμε τα πλαστικα εμεις η με τον καιρο απο μονα τους ?
> Συγνωμη που γραφω εδω αλλα επειδη ειναι τελεια η κατασκευη , κατα την αποψη μου και ειναι η πιο προσφατη κατασκευη εαν εχω προσεξει καλα και εχει συγκεντρωμενα τα συν απο της υπολοιπες κατασκευες , καλο να ειναι καπου συγκετρωμενα ..... Αποψη μου .


Το κουνελόσυρμα μπορείς να το στηρίξεις με όποιο τρόπο θεωρείς εσύ καλύτερο, αρκεί φυσικά να είναι ασφαλές και μη τοξικό για τα πουλάκια! Καλά κάνεις και γράφεις και ρωτάς απορίες, γιαυτό άνοιξα και το θέμα άλλωστε, να βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλον  :winky: 



> Εχουμε καθολου καμια εξελιξη ? 
> Χρωστας πολλα ακομα ....... 
> Με τους πατους τι εκανες ?
> Να μας δειξεις και το κολπακι με της πορτες.
> Αντε γιατι θελω να αντιγραψω ......
> Εαν πρωτα ο Θεος την αλλη εβδομαδα ξεκειναω την δικια μου .....


Προς το παρόν δεν έχω αλλάξει κάτι, πέρα από το ότι καθάρισα το από πάνω μέρος της κλούβας αλλά αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με την κατασκευή, έχει να κάνει με την τακτοποίηση!  ::   :: 

Θα σας δείξω και το κολπάκι για τις πόρτες απλά δεν πάω πολύ κοντά στη κλούβα αυτή τη περίοδο μιας και είναι περίοδος αναπαραγωγής και δεν θέλω να τα ενοχλώ  :: 

Θα προσπαθήσω το σαββατοκύριακο ή πάνω στη δεύτερη κλούβα ή σε ένα άλλο κομμάτι να φτιάξω μια πόρτα να σας τη δείξω!  :winky: 




> Eπειδή τώρα το θυμήθηκα στο γράφω. Προσοχή λίγο με τα πλαστικά δεσίματα. Μου έχει τύχει να πάρω και μετά από λίγο καιρό να σπάνε μόνα τους. Ήταν πολύ κακή η ποιότητά τους. 
> Να τα τσεκάρεις που και που. Βέβαια ποιότητα από ποιότητα διαφέρει.


Ναι Μαργαρίτα, το έχω υπόψην μου για τα δεσίματα και τα τσεκάρω, αν και να φύγουν το σύρμα είναι δεμένο στο ντέξιον με ροδέλα και βίδα οπότε η κλούβα μένει κανονικά όρθια. Άσε που έχω βάλει τόσα πολλά που και παραπάνω από 1 να σπάσει ταυτόχρονα, δεν χαλάει η κατασκευή! 

Σε ευχαριστώ που το επισημαίνεις!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuscani7

Ολα καλα ......
Οι πατοι ?
Εκανες κατι γι αυτο ?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δυστυχώς δουλεύω όλη την εβδομάδα και δεν μπορώ να κάνω έρευνα αγοράς και να πάω σε καταστήματα. Μου μένει μόνο το Σάββατο για αυτές τις δουλειές!  :winky:  Όταν βρω άκρη θα σας δείξω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuscani7

Εγινε ....... και που εισαι καλη ξεκουραση κιολας !!!!

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο Κωνσταντινα,πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη σου.Κατι απλο που θα μπορουσες να βαλεις για πατους ειναι και εκεινα τα αλουμινενια φυλλα που εχουν απο κατω οι νεροχυτες.κανεις 4 γυρισματα προς τα πανω στο υψος που θες και στις γωνιες αφου κανεις γυρισμα απ το ενα ορθιο διπλα προς το αλλο τα πιανεις με μια βιδα περαστη.

----------


## tuscani7

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα ,
εχω αλλη μια ερωτηση .
Οπως εχεις κανει σε καθε οροφο τη διμορφωση με το κουνελοσυρμα ,εαν οπως εγω στην προκειμενη περίπτωση θελω να το χωρίσω σε δυο η τρια μερη και να μην βλεπονται μεταξυ τους  τα κανρινια με πιο τροπο θα μπορουσε να γινοταν ?

----------


## blackmailer

Βαγγέλη, για να γίνουν χωρίσματα κάθετα θα πρέπει να το έχεις προβλέψει εξ αρχής ώστε να κάνεις κόψιμο κάθετα απο μπροστά στο κουνελόσυρμα μέσα απο το οποίο θα περνάει το κάθετο χώρισμα. επίσης θα βρείς απλούς σιδηρόδρομους για κουρτίνες να τους βάλεις στον πάτο και στην οροφή ώστε το χώρισμα να κάθεται και να τσουλάει επάνω τους ώστε να μην σε ταλαιπωρεί στο βάλε-βγάλε!! για να γίνει τυφλό χώρισμα απλά στο κομμάτι απο κουνελόσυρμα που θα κόψεις για χώρισμα θα στερεώσεις και κάποιο χαρτόνι απο τη μια μεριά!

----------


## tuscani7

οκ θα το εχω και αυτο στο νου μου τωρα που φτιαχνω και εγω

----------


## Sniper

> Εδώ και λίγους μήνες μου είχε καρφωθεί στο μυαλό η ιδέα για μια κλούβα πτήσης για τα ζεμπράκια μου. Κάτι η επιθυμία μου να τους προσφέρω όσο περισσότερο χώρο μπορώ, κάτι που ήθελα και άλλα μικρούλια και δεν υπήρχε χώρος μέσα στο σπίτι, κάτι και το πείσμα μου , έφτασα στο σήμερα που την επιθυμία μου την πραγματοποίησα. 
> 
> Πριν σας την παρουσιάσω, οφείλω να ευχαριστήσω κάποια άτομα και μέσα από το forum και εκτός. 
> 
> Το Δημήτρη (jk21), γιατί με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ με τις εκατοντάδες απορίες μου για τα υλικά που έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω κλπ
> 
> Το Στέλιο (ninos), γιατί από αυτόν πήρα την ιδέα αν και η δική μου κλούβα δεν φτάνει ούτε στο μικρό της δαχτυλάκι την κατασκευή που είχε κάνει εκείνος  (Κατασκευή δυόροφης κλούβας από dexion) 
> 
> Το Μάριο (Μάριος1), που έκατσε να μου φτιάξει σχέδια και συζητούσαμε αρκετά συχνά διάφορες λεπτομέρειες όσο προχωρούσε η κατασκευή.
> ...


Μου αρεσε,αλλα μολις ειδα το κοστος ....δε συμφερει. Με 120 euro περνω ετοιμη κλουβα στις ιδιες διαστασεις για να μην πω λιγο μεγαλυτερη και γλυτωνω και απο το κοπο,αλλα σαν ιδεα ναι ειναι αψογη.

----------


## jk21

ενδιαφερον ακουγεται Γιωργο ! εχεις να μας δωσεις καποια σχετικη φωτο; και τις διαστασεις της;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον! Καμιά φωτογραφία της θα βοηθούσε!!

----------

